# Mystery Frog! #2!



## kingnicky101

What type of frog is this? Somebody brought this in my local petstore wondering how to care for it thinking it was a mantella. While I was there so I snapped a few a pics (about a dozen but only these two you can actually see the frog lol). Is this some sort of pumilio or what? It's black with metallic white spots on it . Any ideas? Hybrid?


----------



## Philsuma

African Running frog....

Lots of these are being imported from lower Egypt lately...


----------



## kingnicky101

Nope that's definately a pdf of some sort. It looks kind of like a mysti but different white patterns, any auratus like this?


----------



## kingnicky101

Here's another pic.


----------



## kingnicky101

Can pums & auratus hybridize?


----------



## azure89

I highly doubt that auratus and pumilio could hybridize, they inhabit the same area in the wild and I've never heard of any hybridization.


----------



## mongo77

The skin looks to granular to be a auratus.


----------



## Ed

There are black and white auratus check out Dendrobates auratus Morphguide (look at colormorph #8 for example)The pattern won't necessarily match as there can be considerable variation in how mottled they can be... 

I'm not sure about the granulation as that might be an artifact of the light showing up the skin glands... even the black and white pumilio shown here (http://www.pumilio.com/images/pictures/bwpumilio4.jpg) don't show that level of granulation. 

Mysteriosus shows some level of granulation depending on the level of lighting but if it is a mysterioisus then that frog is really hot and I would be very curious as to how the person who brought into the store aquired it... 

Ed


----------



## Petersi

I know this is a one in a million but that looks like Dendrobates mysteriosus to me. They have a bumpy skin and coloration like that.


----------



## frogmanroth

mysteriosus is what it looks like? Yeah most of the pics I've seen they have very round spots. Then again I haven't seen a whole lot of them! How many do they have? What are they labeling them as? How much are they asking? mysteriosus adults reach around 30mm from the pics they look that big?

Do you have more pics? Different angles?


----------



## mongo77

From the OP, I don't think his store is selling it. Someone brought it in asking how to care for it.


----------



## JeremyHuff

How many did this guy have? There 2 individuals imaged.

Jeremy


----------



## Occidentalis

kingnicky101 said:


> What type of frog is this? Somebody brought this in my local petstore wondering how to care for it thinking it was a mantella. While I was there so I snapped a few a pics (about a dozen but only these two you can actually see the frog lol).


FYI:

Dendrobates Mysteriosus

Passing off pictures and ideas as your own is considered serious business these days. Making a habit of it will not get you far, especially if you are interested in continuing on to a professional field.


----------



## Brien

Okay great where can I buy one?


----------



## frogparty

WOW you're full of [email protected]#t nicky!
whats the point of fake posting [email protected]#t?


----------



## mongo77

Occidentalis said:


> FYI:
> 
> Dendrobates Mysteriosus
> 
> Passing off pictures and ideas as your own is considered serious business these days. Making a habit of it will not get you far, especially if you are interested in continuing on to a professional field.


Well I guess that I was right! It's not a auratus!


----------



## Bob Fraser

Kingnicky's age might be a factor! Just an FYI I met him & his Dad at Jason's frog meeting. Not sure if he's a teen yet?


----------



## Boondoggle

When I saw this I thought, "Wait, that is mysteriosis, but there is no way someone is going to go walking into a pet store in New Jersey and not know what they have...and there is no way someone is lame enough to lie about it..."

I was wrong.


----------



## puckplaya32

Well, lets just say this isnt a way to build any credibility


----------



## Mikembo

Great way to lose credibility......... 

Great catch on the photos Occidentalis!!!

Any reason for the fake post Kingnicky101!?

-Mike-


----------



## kermit2

I think it's not a mystery.. Dendrobates mysteriosus.. Forbidden fruit.. And for some reason fish and wild life has an eye out for it.. Careful..


----------



## ggazonas

that is definitley a mysterious as we have all determined.

I don't know if anyone else caught this but the OP said he only was able to get two good photos but yet there are three photos posted, also he claimed it wasn't a mysti since it spots where different? How does he know what all mystis look like since most species of pdf have a good range of variability between them????

I wonder where the OP is now? No response to your convictions?


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28

who cares, really nicky sounds like a little kid and kids do this stuff. Just let it fade away. 
Also if nicky is a little kid ( i have never met him) why would you guys say, "Great way to loose your credibility " Haha its a kid, I'm sure when becomes a ADULT , hopefully he will have grown up. But seeing some of the credibility comments is quite funny since this a little kid from other posts I have read. Its a kid why worry yourselves. . Its a kid hopefully he will have grown up when he decides to sell/show frogs. Let this thread die. We have established its a fake so done and over. Merry Christmas!


----------



## JeremyHuff

WTF Nick??? What was the point of your BS story? You better speak up and explain yourself or you will lose a lot more credibility on here and among other NJ froggers. 

I know you are young, but you are taught about plagarism at an early age in school. You should also know right from wrong and not to lie by now! 

Jeremy


----------



## Occidentalis

I didn't mean to start a hate trip, especially against someone so young. I do think it is important, though, for the OP to realize the seriousness of the situation. The good thing is that there's plenty of time left for him to learn and change. Treat this as a learning experience.


----------



## pl259

I think we've all figured this mystery out now. Time to move on to greener vivs.


----------

